# Which pellet Stove to replace a woodstove?



## jmp2204 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi folks , i am considering replacing my Odette woodstove with a pellet stove.

 looking at the used market and researching stoves , it seems they are all high maintenance.Some are considerably better than others. I burn 4-5 cubic cord of wood a year (depending on the wood possibly more) My wife likes the idea of the pellet stove ,less mess ,hassle dust/ashes etc.I generally buy my wood cut and split ,(when time permits i cut it myself , but usually 1 cube cord a year myself) so cost or fuel won't make much difference


Do pellet stove generally heat as well as a wood stove?
I am not afraid of having to repair any part of a pellet stove myself as i am a mechanical tradesperson , but which stoves are the best quality ?(and of course I'm trying to get as much heat as i can out of it.)

what about used? i see what appears to be higher end stoves going for less than half price on the used market, is it worth it? (remember i can fix things myself)
Example
MT Vernon quad-fire 2004 model 1000$(cnd)   are they good? is this a fair price ,ad says hard time starting it sometimes .  the newer AE model seems highly rated ,but were these good?

(why I am considering used ,is i do not want to drop a bunch of money to discover , they cannot compete with my woodstove ,can of want to test first.)


feel free to offer any opinions

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Defiant (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome aboard Kev, not familiar with Odette, post up a photo, the pellet stoves you mentioned are decent units. Be prepared for others to chime in, just getting the ball rolling for you


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 25, 2012)

Need more info.... What size house (sq ft), how well is it insulated, whats the lay-out (Ranch/ Split level), Etc???

Are you planning on putting it in the basement? Is that where your wood stove is? 

An energy audit will tell you your heat loss (if you ever had one done)??? 

The Mt. Vernon AE is a fine stove, but the earlier models were slightly troublesome. The 04 Mt. Vernon is non AE and is a decent stove. Harman makes the Cadillac of stoves (although Enviro, Quad, St. Croix, Englander all make great models).

Welcome to the Forums. I have both pellet and wood.... Wood is nice, but Pellets are my choice. Its easy heat.. Simple, Efficient, and automated.


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 26, 2012)

1800 sq/ft 1930's built low insulated 2 storey .hard to heat house. I know re insulating the attic would really help....... this stove would likely sit where my woodstove sits in the kitchen and the heat would need to be pushed (doesn't really tell u much without a diagram lol) no energy audit done

another stove i have saw used , funny thing is googling the pictures for Harman  the only one I found brought me to a thread on this site ow are these units .Apparently works fine $950 picture is it worth a chance for 950 2.5 hrs away? attached they don't know the model other than it's a Harman


----------



## Defiant (Aug 26, 2012)

It is an Invincible, not sure if RS. They are built like Sherman Tanks and heavy. Looks to be in decent shape but I think you could do better.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 26, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> hi folks , i am considering replacing my Odette woodstove with a pellet stove.
> 
> Do pellet stove generally heat as well as a wood stove?
> I am not afraid of having to repair any part of a pellet stove myself as i am a mechanical tradesperson , but which stoves are the best quality ?(and of course I'm trying to get as much heat as i can out of it.)
> ...


 
Hi Kevin

I heat my whole 2k sqft house very comfortably with my pellet stove installed in the basement. I removed the VC FA288CCL consolidated dutchwest federal design Coal/Wood stove with catalytic combuster that was not heating the house very well and put the pellet stove in it's place! I was amazed at how evenly and warm it works. I have a Travis Avalon Astoria wood pellet stove. Travis stoves are at the top of the list as being the most reliable since they do not over gadgetise it with sensors and switches etc. I have had my stove for 3 seasons with no problems. It does crank out the heat!

So good luck
Fixing them can be fun and money saving if you have some good tools!
Here is my cheap $90 exhaust blower replacement pics and videos! The original exhaust blower was 15 years old and still going good, just a little noisey!
The OEM blower costs alot more but is also the Same Fasco blower that just mounts right in easy.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lopi-pioneer-bay-exhaust-blower-fan-replacement.89209/


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 26, 2012)

Defiant said:


> It is an Invincible, not sure if RS. They are built like Sherman Tanks and heavy. Looks to be in decent shape but I think you could do better.


 yup, Invincible, but to be sure, we need to see the controls.......the RS and the Invincible T....the T had an adjustor knob, the RS didnt. They are built like a tank, parts still available. $950 maybe.....but given the age, $950? Offer them $600? I think thats a fair price........


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

P61A Harman Pellet Stove what is this worth new ? bought in 2010 used 1 season apparently is 2000 too much for it? (with all piping and hearth or whatebver you call it for a pellet stove )


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> P61A Harman Pellet Stove what is this worth new ? bought in 2010 used 1 season apparently is 2000 too much for it? (with all piping and hearth or whatebver you call it for a pellet stove )


You are better off with the P-61A than the Invincible. The A is a plus, auto ignite. Give an offer, 1500. Workhorse of a stove and easy to maintain.


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

they want 3200 , thats why i was going to offer 2000  is it worth it?


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

You can buy a new one for close to that price. Where are you located?


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

close to 2000 or close to 3200  ? Ontario canada


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

3200 down here. Are there any Harman dealers in your area? Aye. Sorry had to do it


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

yes there are, huh ! sorry had to do that too  and it's ehh btw the way. lol  and when people i know say ehh after there statement/question  i respond ending it with "B"  lol. should be worth 2g's with all the trimmings (pipes ,floor piece etc..) sounds like this unit was bought with lots of ptions as well


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

If you get it for 2 its well worth it where you are located. We are here to help you and we love pics.


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks  and Pix above are the unit in question


----------



## Hoot23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Worth 2g's. Heats our colonial fairly easy. I'd still make an offer. Can't hurt if you can get it cheaper.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> thanks and Pix above are the unit in question


Sorry I missed them, looks almost new. Try for 2, nice unit, you will be happy. What have you been using for your primary heat? Electric. oil. gas ???


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

wood stove , oil furnace 1/2 tank of oil/year  4-5 cube cord wood


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 27, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> wood stove , oil furnace 1/2 tank of oil/year 4-5 cube cord wood


 
Wow, that is good 1/2 tank of oil per year. I use a full tank. I have a 275 gallon tank. Is that the size you have? If so how do you save on DHW? Our current oil price is $3.39 per gallon.


Oil Price is $3.399*
Effective for next-day's deliveries
and subject to change.
Gallons
Price Per Gallon
Total
Fill
$3.399
To Be Totaled
250 Gallons
$3.399
$849.75
200 Gallons
$3.399
$679.80
175 Gallons
$3.399
$594.83
150 Gallons
$3.399
$509.85
100 Gallons
$3.499
$349.90


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> wood stove , oil furnace 1/2 tank of oil/year 4-5 cube cord wood


What is the price of oil up your way?


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

200 imp gallon Imp gallon is larger than a US gallon .(20% larger)  don't currently know the price  likley around 1.20 /l x 3.8 = 4.56 /US gallon ($ cnd) stupid expensive

Hoping the pellet stove can replace the woodstove with at par heat +


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

How much are pellets?


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 27, 2012)

pellets , not sure yet , I do know i will look for quality hardwood ,I aasume that is the thing to burn in these ?


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

Harmans are not fussy, they will burn any brand, I personally am biased to hardwood. Make sure you check out what they were burning and why they want to sell.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 28, 2012)

Defiant said:


> You are better off with the P-61A than the Invincible. The A is a plus, auto ignite. Give an offer, 1500. Workhorse of a stove and easy to maintain.


 
X2


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 28, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> View attachment 72758
> View attachment 72759
> 
> 
> ...


 
agree with Defiant- offer $1500


----------



## johnsgunworks (Aug 28, 2012)

I have heard that you actually get slightly higher btu's from quality softwood pellets compared to hardwood, by weight.  Can anyone verify this?

I scored my Cumberland MF3500 on the used market four years ago for about 1/3 off retail price.  I did a little work to it.  Customer service was great in taking care of my parts needs at no cost!  It's been heating us faithfully ever since.Getting it going myself also made me more familiar with the stove.

I admit being addicted to shopping craigslist and  from what I've seen, there are no shortage of deals on used pellet burners.  I think much of it has to do with people who get  frustrated when their stove isn't burning properly because of improper maintenance.


----------



## bbfarm (Aug 28, 2012)

<-- we got this one off of craigslist for $2000 complete.  it included the pad, all venting, cleaning tools and just over 2 tons of pellets. 

It heats our 1800sq foot old 2 story farmhouse that was built in 1870 very well.   I love the no mess and the automation of it.


----------



## The Ds (Aug 28, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> pellets , not sure yet , I do know i will look for quality hardwood ,I aasume that is the thing to burn in these ?


 jmp Many of our members who have access to softwood pellets from up north use them....I have read here that softwoods throw a little more heat than the hardwoods......others will jump in and give their .02 worth


----------



## Cowdogz (Aug 28, 2012)

The Ds said:


> jmp Many of our members who have access to softwood pellets from up north use them....I have read here that softwoods throw a little more heat than the hardwoods......others will jump in and give their .02 worth


 
My .02 is buy three bags of everything you can get your hands on, and see what works best for your particular setup.


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 28, 2012)

curious about the different pellets. My experience burning wood is clear that hardwood ( hard maple , oak etc , ) burns hotter than softwood (soft/swamp maple , birch etc) keeps a way better coal base , (but ash build up is also greater ). Would pellets not be the same ?  what are pellets? i assume compressed saw dust or something ? Thanks for all the responses btw

Can you route the exhaust of a pellet stove out the chimney from a woodstove?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2012)

Softwood pellets have a higher BTU content than most hardwoods. 

With Cordwood, wood has the same BTU's, but the wood weight is what depends on BTU. 60 lbs of Oak takes up half the space as 60 lbs of Pine. 

With Pellets, they have about the same size and density. Because of the light fly ash of pellets, the softwood will stay cleaner longer and give more heat (not in All cases, but most)

There are others that can better explain it. But the common "Myth" about not burning Pine doesn't hold true with Pellet stoves or Woodstoves...

Pine is Fine . It needs seasoned like any other wood!


----------



## jmp2204 (Aug 28, 2012)

yes it does , but burns very fast and is generally more smokey.Typically not a choice wood for burning (unless your pinr is different than ours )


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> yes it does , but burns very fast and is generally more smokey.Typically not a choice wood for burning (unless your pinr is different than ours )



Yes, but with pellets. The density and fiber consistency is the same. 

Wood all has the same BTU. Pine through Oak. Its all based on weight. Oak weight more for the same size split. When put on comparable levels, the pine is a winner because of its burning characteristics. Hot, light, low ash.

As for Smoke. My chimney doesn't smoke on my woodstove with Pine, Oak, Ash, Locust, Maple, Etc. If you have smoke, its either burning moisture (not seasoned long enough) or you have to little air (choking).

 A new EPA woodstove burning wood that is seasoned about 2 yrs, should only smoke lightly on cold starts and at the very beginning of a reload. After that, there should be Zero Smoke. No matter the wood species. 

What type of woodstove do you have?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a new thread about the myth of Pine in the Wood Shed Forum... Lots of folks think its still a cause of chimney fires. 

Link : Burned again by the pine myth 

The fact is, there Oak that has seasoned for 24 hrs is whats making there chimney a creosote making factory. Then they burn a few pieces of Pine, which seasons much faster than Oak (about a yr, compared to about 3 yrs for Oak) and it gets the flue hot and catches all that Sote on fire.

Again, many here can explain it better than I. Softwood pellets are a Super Premium Pellet. Higher BTU, Lower Ash, Etc...


----------



## mepellet (Aug 29, 2012)

Dexter is right.  Just do a search on the wood stove page for pine and you will be awakened.  What do you think they burn in the western part of the U.S. where there is mainly only softwood growing......?


----------



## johnsgunworks (Aug 30, 2012)

I burned a brand a couple years ago called Rocky Mountain Pellets.  They were produced from dead lodgepole pine trees killed by the pine beetle.  Those were one of the best burning pellets I have tried to date.  Ranked right up there, if not better, than Somersets.


----------



## jmp2204 (Sep 11, 2012)

OK i missed out on the Harman P61 a  but located a 3 year old Quad fire MT Vernon AE is it worth 2700 with the piping included?


----------



## will711 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just a couple of thoughts I had while reading through this post  could you keep the wood stove in the kitchen and install a pellet stove in another room ?? this would give you 2 heat sources in a "hard to heat house".


----------



## jmp2204 (Sep 13, 2012)

will711 said:


> Just a couple of thoughts I had while reading through this post could you keep the wood stove in the kitchen and install a pellet stove in another room ?? this would give you 2 heat sources in a "hard to heat house".


 well that thought crossed my mind!.Original thought my wife had was ,She wants to get rid of the mess , dust , potential respitory issue we have on and off with some of our children due to the woodstove..

also looking at the Enviro Omega? anybody familiar with these?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 13, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> well that thought crossed my mind!.Original thought my wife had was ,She wants to get rid of the mess , dust , potential respitory issue we have on and off with some of our children due to the woodstove..
> 
> also looking at the Enviro Omega? anybody familiar with these?



Is the Omega new? They discontinued the model about 3 yrs ago (maybe 4 IIRC). Seems to be great stove.

Calling Mr. Takeman.... Calling Mr. Takeman....


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Is the Omega new? They discontinued the model about 3 yrs ago (maybe 4 IIRC). Seems to be great stove.
> 
> Calling Mr. Takeman.... Calling Mr. Takeman....


Huh, What? 

I still see some new units out there. Not many peeps looking at the big beasts so they have hold overs. It can still have a full warranty even!

If its an 09/10 it should have all the upgrades. Pretty sure that was the last year made. The Maxx M is the same unit but with the larger cfm blower. They are beasts and eat "anything" I haven't found a pellet yet I can't burn. Some stuff I haven't posted here. Wood, paper/cardboard, bark, leaf, grass and torrified pellets. Plus pits, corn/grain/seeds, and dog/cat food(I know I missed something)! I got 30 pounds of peanut shells to try and I not worried! Amazing heat IMHO!

What year is the unit and how much they asking?


----------



## jmp2204 (Sep 13, 2012)

yes it is new 2600


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> yes it is new 2600


 
$2600 is a good price for it. Your on the right track with the big bruiser units to get that wood stove feel. You may not need all of it, But having more than enough has its benefits.


----------



## jmp2204 (Sep 27, 2012)

well i ended up buying an ECO 65 . have to get the piping and install it. anyone know if you have to use an outdoor intake source? can this be exhausted in to a clay flu (woodstove ) maybe 15' high??


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 28, 2012)

OAK is optional by the looks of it, But many here will recommend it. I was hoping fyrebug would reply since he works for the parent company(SBI). I'd run a flex vent up the liner. Depending on local code it might even be required.

Congrats on the purchase. Please share pictures once you get it install.


----------



## VTrider (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats on the ECO 65!  I heated our 1500sq ft home solely with a wood stove from the basement for 8 years - I made the switch to a pellet stove last year and couldn't be happier, the knowledge and support from this community / forum proved to be invaluable and the main deciding factor.  I found it a whole new game with its own set of rules, and enjoying every BTU of it!  My pellet stove uses the same 25' chimney that I had my wood stove on, I do however have a 6" SS liner inside of the existing clay liner, as stated earlier I would just double-check with local codes, etc.


----------



## jmp2204 (Sep 30, 2012)

what is the reason for the chimney liner?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 30, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> what is the reason for the chimney liner?


 
If it a shared flue its a "must"!

The issue with a large flue is natural draft. If the flue looses the draft(usually during windy days) the exhaust blower will struggle to vent the gas from the unit. The liner will allow the small volume exhaust blower to properly purge the unit............ Adding the liner should get a strong vote from the installers.


----------



## jmp2204 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 6, 2012)

Enjoy the heat.


----------



## jmp2204 (Oct 6, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Enjoy the heat.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice...

But one question? Is that concrete in front of the brick hearth? Or tile?

Or is it Carpet? Hard to tell? The ember protection is normally several inches in front of stove.

Also, make sure you have it hooked up to a good surge protector.

Looks great. The Drolet is a very nice unit. Burn pot like a Harman, with a softer price point


----------



## jmp2204 (Oct 6, 2012)

It's Tile and was W.E>T.T. cert with a wood stove so it is good to go with the pellet


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 6, 2012)

jmp2204 said:


> It's Tile and was W.E>T.T. cert with a wood stove so it is good to go with the pellet



Thats an awesome heater. Do you plan to duct the heat with there Duct system they sell? 

As for the tile, I see a grout line on the left now. Looks like a very nice Hearth. Any pics from further back?


----------



## jmp2204 (Oct 7, 2012)

no duct, post pix later .Seems to work good .did alot looking wanted a multi fuel, missed on a couple almost new ones  would have bought the Harman p-68 the lad posted about in a heart beat just after we bought this .But i had to get this done (have 3 kids in hockey ) my time was running out


----------



## Millsk (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you considered Bio bricks?


----------



## jmp2204 (Jan 26, 2013)

Update for the pellet stove .If you read back through you will see I looked at a bunch of used ones , most of these were from the US just accross  the boarder in NY State.(I live in Canada) The reason I was looking used is I was skeptical a Pellet stove would compete with my woodstove(It was to replace it )

 My House is a poorly insulated  early 1900's 2 story.the location of the woodstove made it difficult to push heat upstairs , but down stairs throughout the first floor would heat ok.

So the stove we bought we bought locally new , It is a Drolet 65,000 btu (again i went big because of my skepticism) I have found that it is nice to be able to control the temp when on a warmer day (just above freezing ) you don't bake yourself out of the house , you have the ability to keep it just righ(setting it at it's lowest setting )t.The challenge to me would be to see what it does when it is -25c(-13f)sustained outside. well this thing far exceded my expectations . the onboard temp control has a scale of 1-6  at -25c i can run it at 4-5 and not only does it heat the whole down stairs but it seems to move the warm air upstairs very well. So the bottom line iis it completely blows my woodstove away and puts my doubts to rest!
 Now the peeves (likely unique to this model) as i have read you have to be diligent cleaning these regularly not really a big deal  but the ash builds up on the glass so when you open the door it's all over the floor, it has a 120lb hopper (good thing) and apperently a big ash tray, however the way the ash tray fits (with 1/4" gap on both sides it drops alot of ash beside the tray and again there is an additional mess that comes with it.As a mechanical tradesman/welder I am sure they could of made this a better fit (tighter) and I will likey do this this summer (it is stainless) .The exhaust fan gets build up on the blades and so far i have had to clean it , I was alerted to that by a vibration when the stove was running , I could hear and feel it (not good for bearings on that motor ) I am sure the average guy  would have not been able to pick up on that?
Chimney /exhaust pipe- as stated before I ran the exhaust duct into my existing clay flu 6" chimney with no liner and would wait and see how well that worked (about 15 or so feet high) this chimney was too low with the woodstove from the peak on the house roff on the east side, we had a hard time running a good draft before when we had a strong east wind, this thing hasn't seem to miss a beat with any wind and we have had a bunch of high wind days (including east) so for now it seems good with out a liner(but is it contibruting to the exhaust fan build up?)  all in all I am very happy with this unit and 100% recomend anyone thinking of converting from wood to pellets these will replace your woodstove and do a better job.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, remember a clean stove is a happy one. All pellet burning appliances have their issues with fly ash, some worse than others.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

The Drolet 65 is a Beast of a stove.

Did you get the duct kit for it?

Congrats on the stove!! Any pics? We love pics


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks awesome and thanks for sharing. Glad the brut is keepin ya toasty. 

How's the maintenance and does it seem to eat any pellet? The price of these certainly makes them appealing. Not to mention the duct option puts them in a class of few. I'd look hard at them if I were in the market for another unit. So far I like what I have been hearing from the members that purchased them. Plus we have fyrebug to bounce questions off of(he seems like a cool cat too!).


----------



## sculptor (Jan 26, 2013)

jmp2204 said:


> Do pellet stove generally heat as well as a wood stove?
> 
> Thanks Kevin


No they don't! I had an Appalachian wood stove that claimed to heat X amount of square footage. I replaced it after 10 happy years with a pellet stove that claimed to heat the equal amount of sq footage. The pellet stove doesn't even comes close to wood!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

sculptor said:


> No they don't! I had an Appalachian wood stove that claimed to heat X amount of square footage. I replaced it after 10 happy years with a pellet stove that claimed to heat the equal amount of sq footage. The pellet stove doesn't even comes close to wood!



Not ALL Pellet stoves are created equal. Dont base a stove on sq footage... 

Base it on BTU.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 26, 2013)

sculptor said:


> No they don't! I had an Appalachian wood stove that claimed to heat X amount of square footage. I replaced it after 10 happy years with a pellet stove that claimed to heat the equal amount of sq footage. The pellet stove doesn't even comes close to wood!


 
Wood stoves and pellet stoves heat in different ways. Wood stove is all power and a pellet stove is more slow/steady. If you replace a wood stove with a pellet stove, Its best to use a pellet stove in the larger range to keep the wood stove feel. Ask me how I know!

That Englander is a nice unit, But lacks in the convection side. Take a hard look at some of the 55K to 60K BTU units if you want to be happy with pellets. I doubt you'll ever need all that they can produce!


----------



## sculptor (Jan 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not ALL Pellet stoves are created equal. Dont base a stove on sq footage...
> 
> Base it on BTU.


That makes sense. but the stove DID give an approx sq footage like the woodstove did. I'm just saying that the wood stove did a better job at heating the sq footage claimed by both mfgers. I look at things a bit differently if I were in the market today.

I'm also thinking since my stove is taking a vacation, I'd have heat with a wood stove right now...Then again, convection blowers can go on them also.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not ALL Pellet stoves are created equal. Dont base a stove on sq footage...
> 
> Base it on BTU.


 
Sizing is important, Don't size just enough. Leave a buffer for the cold weather. 1/2 to 2/3rd's is insurance you'll most likely never need it all. Lots a threads since the cold snap about undersized or just enough stove. I'll say it again go big and be happy. These big units run fine at lower heat ranges(not over worked) And add a stat for the warm parts of the season. All cake baby!


----------



## jmp2204 (Jan 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The Drolet 65 is a Beast of a stove.
> 
> Did you get the duct kit for it?
> 
> Congrats on the stove!! Any pics? We love pics


picture above  no duct


----------



## jmp2204 (Jan 27, 2013)

sculptor said:


> No they don't! I had an Appalachian wood stove that claimed to heat X amount of square footage. I replaced it after 10 happy years with a pellet stove that claimed to heat the equal amount of sq footage. The pellet stove doesn't even comes close to wood!


I was very skeptical , but in my case with a very hard to heat house this thing is blowing away my woodstove


----------



## jmp2204 (Jan 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Looks awesome and thanks for sharing. Glad the brut is keepin ya toasty.
> 
> How's the maintenance and does it seem to eat any pellet? The price of these certainly makes them appealing. Not to mention the duct option puts them in a class of few. I'd look hard at them if I were in the market for another unit. So far I like what I have been hearing from the members that purchased them. Plus we have fyrebug to bounce questions off of(he seems like a cool cat too!).


 
 really have nothing to compare too for pellet use , with the wife and little ones home everyday and her being cold all the time (we were recently in Florida and the temps dropped to 68 outside at night and she had to have the heat on in the condo we were staying at )  The day temp out side was around -15c(5f) and night temps every night at -25 c ish (-13f) we used 15 bags in 7 days  with those temps. not sure if that is high or low consumption but I am not disappointed . Maintenance wise  I would of had to remove ash in my woodstove at least twice during that time frame  , I just recleaned it yesterday aft and  did the exhaust fan for the second time this year. again not disappointed in the Maintenance either . as far as cost to run so far , not different than my woodstove but much cleaner with no wood to deal with.


----------



## Tim van Loon (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello I've. Been a drolet65 owner for past two years. I must say im  sold on this furnace. i was getting propane every month now three times a year for my hot water. I burn under a bag in 24. my glass does get dirty after running a week.i have my air inlet open to bout 2\3. Which sucks in basement air. I burn whatever. Cheap pellets i can find. the stove doesn't care The first year i had no duct. Heated my house plenty on level two an sometimes three. once a week would turn it up to high just to clean burn it. this year i installed duct to two rooms. Now i must shut stove off due to being to hot up stairs. Next buy will be thermostat lol. I tried to upload pic but file to large an don't know how to make it smaller. you can email me would love to show off my ducts ha ha.oh yes my house 1950 ranch with poor insulation with finished basement bout 1700 square


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 10, 2013)

jmp2204 said:


> hi folks , i am considering replacing my Odette woodstove with a pellet stove.
> 
> looking at the used market and researching stoves , it seems they are all high maintenance.Some are considerably better than others. I burn 4-5 cubic cord of wood a year (depending on the wood possibly more) My wife likes the idea of the pellet stove ,less mess ,hassle dust/ashes etc.I generally buy my wood cut and split ,(when time permits i cut it myself , but usually 1 cube cord a year myself) so cost or fuel won't make much difference
> 
> ...


 


Keven,
 for years I turned my nose up at pellet stoves.  I have had quite a few real good wood stoves and very much enjoy "working wood" This is my first season burning pellets (a choice I made mostly because of the direct vent option)....and I'm sitting here thinking its a "no brainer"   way less "babysttting" and allthough they do require work cleaning and so forth...I would guess its close to 1/2 that of a wood stove.  Now I have a boiler so my mess is in my basement...its WAY less then wood...WAY WAY less then wood. Dont get me wrong...I loved burning a wood stove. BUT I will NEVER go back.  and as for "working " wood...I will from time to time, but I will sell it.  Nothing beats the smell of a wood splitter pulverizing wood.  I love that too as well as looking at the pile after an cool afternoon of hard work...    As for your question...will they heat as well...."you bet-cha"   and a brand   do they make different brands??


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Defiant said:


> If you get it for 2 its well worth it where you are located. We are here to help you and we love pics.


 


no pic's...it didn't happen


----------



## Xena (Mar 10, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> no pic's...it didn't happen


 

The OP got a stove already and posted pics months ago.  Look back thru the thread.


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Xena said:


> The OP got a stove already and posted pics months ago. Look back thru the thread.


 

I read the whole thread and saw the pictures.   I just thought I would reiterate un written forum rules in a funny way.


----------

